
How school killings in the US stack up against 36 other countries put together - Cbasedlifeform
http://qz.com/37015/how-school-killings-in-the-us-stack-up-against-36-other-countries-put-together/
======
redspark
_I am a gun-toting country boy, who has no use for any type of automatic
weapon or handgun_

The article seems to point towards needing tighter gun control, but I would
lean more towards a systemic failure. Why do many of our fellow Americans hold
so little value for human life? Why do they feel they deserve to strike out?
Why does the media lavish them with the media attention they so desire?

